
Facebook is making its biggest executive shuffle in company history - uptown
https://www.recode.net/2018/5/8/17330226/facebook-reorg-mark-zuckerberg-whatsapp-messenger-ceo-blockchain
======
uptown
"...while giving other longtime Facebook executives new responsibilities,
including a new effort to tackle blockchain technology."

Is this a case of a large company not wanting to miss out on what might be a
"big thing" or something else?

